# Tecumseh dual shaft engines



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Does any member knows which ariens snowblower models came with a dual shaft engine?
Did any other manufacturer used this techumseh dual shaft engines?, if so brands and models.
What are the engine models or codes for dual shaft engines?

Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The 922xxx compacts from the 70s were dual shaft.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The 932 series had 6, 7 and 8 hp dual shafts up into 2005ish also.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a dual shaft HS50 on my 1980s era Estate (Noma) blower.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

Interesting. So would each hydrowhatever have its own drive chain/belt? I would like to see a photo of those hydro thingy's. I guess I will have to wait for the hydro thread... One thread per component until the big assembly thread?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

a lot of mtds had them, some snappers had them


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

just discovered my mtd has that set up.....which crushed my plan of a repower that i was picking up a new egine for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone. 

*nwcove*,
If the shifting mechanism is like the one on the video, it is a bit simpler to deal with the drive (otherwise you'll end up with a blower that drives twice as fast and in the opposite directions). :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:






There are other videos as well for predator 212 repowers.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> *nwcove*,
> If the shifting mechanism is like the one on the video, it is a bit simpler to deal with the drive (otherwise you'll end up with a blower that drives twice as fast and in the opposite directions). :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:
> ...


hmmm, my shift mechanism is the same, but i wonder if the dual belt set up on my auger/impeller would cause another issue


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nwcove said:


> hmmm, my shift mechanism is the same, but i wonder if the dual belt set up on my auger/impeller would cause another issue


It would, you are going to have to modify and/or bild things in there to make it work. It would be (IMHO) far, far, far from repowering a single shaft engine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if the camshaft on this dual shaft engines are a single part, or if they have an extension for where the pulley mounts?.
Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

E350 said:


> Interesting. So would each hydrowhatever have its own drive chain/belt? I would like to see a photo of those hydro thingy's. I guess I will have to wait for the hydro thread... One thread per component until the big assembly thread?


This in not likely what you are thinking (independent hydro pumps and wheel motors like on zero turn mowers).
What this dual shaft engines do is that the crankshaft operates the impeller and auger while the camshaft operates the drive system.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Does anyone know if the camshaft on this dual shaft engines are a single part, or if they have an extension for where the pulley mounts?.
> Thanks.


They're a single part.


----------

